# Sistema de audio 2.0



## ellruloo (May 16, 2012)

Hola, tengo muy poco conocimiento en electrónica y necesito su ayuda. Tengo un stereo component system PANASONIC modelo NO.rx-cw43f CA 220V /50hz 30W y la salida de speakers dice: imp 2,7-8 Ω.
Lo que quiero hacer tomar esa panasonic, y conectarle 2 parlantes para luego conectarla a mi computadora ya que la panasonic tiene entrada de linea derecha e izquierda (rojo y amarillo), pero no se de que potencia serían esos parlantes. quiero saber  que parlantes de "X" potencia me recomendarian conectarle. ante todo muchísimas gracias, saludos.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (May 16, 2012)

mayor de 40w y de 4 ohm o de 8ohm porque de 2.7 son difíciles de conseguir


----------



## ellruloo (May 17, 2012)

ok muchisimas gracias! veré que consigo


----------

